# 211+Dish 1000



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

New guy here. I'm an SD Dish subscriber thinking seriously about moving into the HD world. I tuned into Charlie's Chat (and also read the re-cap here-great service by the way) and pretty much have an idea of what the upgrade scenario will cost and will entail--to a point. 

When I originally signed on to Dish (Oct. 25,2004), I didn't have an HD set and bought two 311s (which will end up being free with $10 being discounted per month until the price is recouped). I now have one HD ready Sony, so I'll need one 211 receiver for it and plan on keeping my other TV hook to the other 311. My understanding is that the 211 requires a different dish (the 1000?) installation. Will both the 211 and the 311 both be hooked to the new dish and will I have to turn in the unused 311? 

Also what is the angle (azimuthal, elevation, skew) difference between the 500 and the new dish? The reason I ask is that I live amongst a forest of trees and I had one hole in the canopy that worked out just right for a clear shot at the SD satellite. I take any answers to any part of this question. Thanks.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s jtthirty
You need the D1000 to get the new HD content ... not specifically to support the ViP211. Fortunately the upgrade deal includes the dish and any switches etc that are needed.

129° is off to the west of 119°. Here's some simple math you can do on your receiver:
Go to the dish aiming screen (Menu - 6 - 1 - 1)
Select Peak Angles
Put in your zip code and select Dish 300 as the Dish System
Select Satellite 119 and write down the azimuth and elevation
(I get azimuth 227 elevation 32 from my location.)
Select Satellite 110 and write down the azimuth and elevation
(I get azimuth 217 elevation 36 from my location.)
Now for the math - subtract the 110 azimuth from the 119 azimuth, then add that to the 119 azimuth
eg: 227 - 217 + 227 = 237 azimuth
Do the same for the elevation
eg: 32 - 36 + 32 = 28 elevation

That is the direct path to 128° in the sky (based on the zip code you use and correct numbers). It's not too far off of the satellite location at 129° for a guestamate. Your D1000 will have to be able to see all three locations from the same point. You may have to move your dish to accomplish this.

JL


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Many thanks James! You answered the most important portion of my question.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What did I miss? Hmmmm .... Oh,
All of your receivers (new and old) will be attached to the new dish.
The ViP211 upgrade requires the return of one of your recievers.
(The 211 will then be leased for the same price as an extra receiver fee - a wash.)

JL


----------



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> :welcome_s jtthirty
> You need the D1000 to get the new HD content ... not specifically to support the ViP211. Fortunately the upgrade deal includes the dish and any switches etc that are needed.
> 
> 129° is off to the west of 119°. Here's some simple math you can do on your receiver:
> ...


JL I don't follow your math. I can see difference between 227 and 217 is clearly 10 plus 227 is 237, but your elevation you can't subtract 36 from 32. how do you get 28 elevation? my AZ for 119 is 241 and AZ for 110 is 232, subtract is 9 plus 241 is 250 but how do I do elevation?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

transplant said:


> JL I don't follow your math. I can see difference between 227 and 217 is clearly 10 plus 227 is 237, but your elevation you can't subtract 36 from 32. how do you get 28 elevation? my AZ for 119 is 241 and AZ for 110 is 232, subtract is 9 plus 241 is 250 but how do I do elevation?


One can subtract 36 from 32 and get a negative number. That negative number is the next step from 36 to 32 to 28. (Just like on azimuth we went 217 to 227 to 237.)

You didn't give the elevations, but your azimuths of 232-241-250 seem reasonable.


----------



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> One can subtract 36 from 32 and get a negative number. That negative number is the next step from 36 to 32 to 28. (Just like on azimuth we went 217 to 227 to 237.)
> 
> You didn't give the elevations, but your azimuths of 232-241-250 seem reasonable.


Sorry meant to give elevation:
119 29 & 110 35


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

35-29-23

Note these are only rough estimates, but enough to pick a line of sight.


----------



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> 35-29-23
> 
> Note these are only rough estimates, but enough to pick a line of sight.


So my angles for the Dish1000 would be close to AZ 250 & EL 23. Are the two signal input points on the dish adjustable individually. Another words can you adjust them individually. I would think you would have to be able to adjust them separately, since they are at different points. I don't understand how you can pinpoint the signal from 241 232 and 250 and angles from 35 to 23 all at same time? I have a mountain to the west and if I come down from 35 to 23 I think I will hit the mountain. If I got a dish 300 and west for the 61.8 satellite which way is it in the sky. Is it to the east of 110 & 119. I was thinking maybe I could get a 300 and mount it on the mast with the 500 and try and get the 61.8. So long as it is not too far to the east or my house will be in the way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here's where it gets tricky. From the location of the dish you must be able to see satellites at:
232° azimuth 35° elevation (110) _and_ 241° azimuth 29° elevation (119) _and_ 250° azimuth 23° elevation (129)
You would need to see the entire arc in the sky between and slightly to the left and right of that arc. The closer obscructions come to that arc the more likely it is you will have trouble hitting the satellites. These are the three angles the satellite signals are arriving from.

Your Dish1000 would be pointed close to the center (241° x 29° or so - probably a little lower). But you need to see all three paths from the dish mounting point.

The Dish1000 is like the Dish500 and SuperDish (and DirecTV multi-sat dishes). It has a "skew" setting. The spacing of the LNBs help separate between the three satellites in the arc (232-241-250). The skew helps adjust for the difference in elevation to each satellite.

*BUT:* As you noted, you have the mountain in your way to 129 and being in WV you can much easier hit 61*.5* (not 61.8) as long as you have a clear path to the South/South East. The same important channels are on 61.5 as on 129 so there is no loss (to people in WV or east of there) to getting 61.5 on a Dish300 instead of trying a Dish1000.

You should be able to find your angles to 61.5 the same place you found the angles to 110 and 119.


----------



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> Here's where it gets tricky. From the location of the dish you must be able to see satellites at:
> 232° azimuth 35° elevation (110) _and_ 241° azimuth 29° elevation (119) _and_ 250° azimuth 23° elevation (129)
> You would need to see the entire arc in the sky between and slightly to the left and right of that arc. The closer obscructions come to that arc the more likely it is you will have trouble hitting the satellites. These are the three angles the satellite signals are arriving from.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I am going to wait until Feb 1st and see what E. comes up with as far as additions to the HD menu. Would you need a sw64 with the Dish300? How would you connect that to your 211. Now have a HD wide screen TV connected to the 211 coming through sw21.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

Is there anywhere that has the exact settings for locating 129?

If I were to use 1 dish to pick up the 129, 
would it have to be the D1000, or could I use a Dish 500 to pick up 129?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Cokeswigga said:


> Is there anywhere that has the exact settings for locating 129?
> 
> If I were to use 1 dish to pick up the 129,
> would it have to be the D1000, or could I use a Dish 500 to pick up 129?


You can use any dish for picking up that one slot. The link below can give you the coordinates. Just type in 129 for the satellite and then pick a nearby city in the drop down for your location. Like L.A. or whatever.

Then you'll get azimuth and elevation. The reading for skew doesnt matter for using a dish to only point at the one bird.

When I used that info for 129 in L.A. it came up with 48.9/elevation and 198.7/azimuth.

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

awesome! Thank you


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FYI: Here's E*'s installation guide for the Dish1000 - including angles and skew:

http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/DISH1000_InstallationGuide.pdf
(The pointing angles for a Dish300 pointed at 129° isn't included.)

A basic description is provided here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/QuickFacts_DISH1000.pdf


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> FYI: Here's E*'s installation guide for the Dish1000 - including angles and skew:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/DISH1000_InstallationGuide.pdf
> (The pointing angles for a Dish300 pointed at 129° isn't included.)
> ...


Is it true that the Dishpro 34 switch is not compatible with the Dish 1000?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It's not the dish that causes the problem - it's the LNBs.

If you have the Dish 1000 with a DPP Twin instead of three Singles you will have to change the wiring so you have three feeds coming from the dish to the DP34. You can't feed the single into the DPP Twin and then the DPP Twin outputs into the DP34. IIRC when connected to the DP34 the twin defaults to it's two LNBs (one on each output) and ignores the input. (Someone will correct me soon if I'm wrong about that default.)

You're better off using three individual LNBs or an DP Twin instead of a DPP Twin if you find yourself in this situation with a DP34.


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> It's not the dish that causes the problem - it's the LNBs.
> 
> If you have the Dish 1000 with a DPP Twin instead of three Singles you will have to change the wiring so you have three feeds coming from the dish to the DP34. You can't feed the single into the DPP Twin and then the DPP Twin outputs into the DP34. IIRC when connected to the DP34 the twin defaults to it's two LNBs (one on each output) and ignores the input. (Someone will correct me soon if I'm wrong about that default.)
> 
> You're better off using three individual LNBs or an DP Twin instead of a DPP Twin if you find yourself in this situation with a DP34.


Thanks for the input, I installed it today. I used the Dishpro Twin from my dish 500 instead of the Twin Plus that came in the box. It was suprisingly easy to install. I noticed that there was a hole on the front side of the clamp from the dish 500, so I used a pencil to fill in the hole. Then when I installed the 1000, I just lined up the hole. I was able to get a very good signal right away 90+. I adjusted the elevation a hair and was able to get 105 on 119, 100 on 110, and 80 on 129. Actually, my signal strength on 119 and 110 are better than I was ever able to get on the 500. Will I ever use the DPP Twin in the future, or should I Ebay it?


----------

